# Smoker Problems



## mclendon (May 13, 2004)

I purchased a smoker from a discount store which had the brand name of the smoker removed.  It is painted blue and is long with three sections, a charcol
tray, a water pan covered by a grill, and then another grill.  

I attempted to smoke a turkey and while the turkey did take the smoked flavor, it would not get done after more than six hours in the smoker.  I eventaully put the turkey in the oven to finish it.  It had a good flavor, perhaps even too strong.   The themometer on the unit does not work, and I imagine my problem is related to not getting the unit hot enough.

I added charcol twick using the method of put unlit charcol in and putting lit charcol on top of them.  I also had the vents opened all the way on top and opened in the ash catch bin.   What went wrong??

Howard


----------



## MJ (May 13, 2004)

Hi mclendon.
 I have the same type of smoker, without the vents, and I do believe you can smoke A turkey to much. I cover my turkey after about an hour. I put it in A tin-foil dish and cover with foil
 I drilled A hole in the top of mine, and put in A temp. gauge to get the excact tempurature. I like to know where I'm at degree-wise 
 As I understand, the water is for time- temp.- control (slow rise). I was told that water evaperates at 200* anyway? I've heard of people putting sand in the water bowl. I put carrots and potato's in my water bowl.

My guess would be to close the vents. I know it sounds like backward logic, but maybe to much outside air is coming in. As long as you don't have an air tight fit to your smoker, air still enters. I noticed that if I removed my lid on top, and opened up the side door, my coals would take off, but the internal temp in the smoker went down, once I closed it back up. Takes awhile to get it back up there to.
 Smoking A turkey does take A long time, but it's the best I EVER had. My buddy used to do his turkey overnight.
 Every thing is closed up on mine and I run about 200- 225*
  Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------

